# Question about cosmetology license & school



## tanni (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello! I'm a little new at posting here (specktra) so if this isn't the right place to ask about cosmetology school, can I be directed to the right place? I looked around and didn't see anything that said not to, though. 

Anyway, there's a cosmetology school nearby called Lu Ross Academy (Ventura, CA) and they have a makeup program that's solely makeup... So no hair or anything like that. But from what I (vaguely) understand once I complete this program, I don't actually get prepped to take a license exam; just a certificate. Would this prevent me from working in salons, etc? (not for freelance makeup artistry) I've always been under the impression you need your license to work at a salon... Or is this just for hair? 

And if I just had this certificate and a portfolio, what sorts of jobs could I get? Assuming I don't need a license. Any links/info/comments would be very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2008)

some states require you to be either licensed or certified to do makeup (even for freelance work). if your state only requires certification, than that will help, and you could do makeup in a salon, or anywhere else.  if there are no requirements, than you can do makeup anywhere you want right now without going to school for it.  check with your state board to see what is required in your state, and then make your decisions from there.


----------

